# UBER vs LYFT surge



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

Hey

Besides UBER I just started doing LYFT. Can someone tell me how surge on LYFT works?

On the photo I see 25-50% prime time. Doeas that mean that every request will be 25-50% better paid?

Or it nees that be red on the map? Also does it show if it's a surge request when the request pops up like in UBER?


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

That means it somewhere in your area there is a 25% and a 50% Prime Time area. The pink zones on the map are the areas that are currently having prime time. If you get a pick up that is a Primetime pickup it will say it before you accept at the top of that section it will say Primetime 50% for example which means the same as surge 1.5.

Once you have accepted a ride, you will not see the Primetime amount displayed anywhere until after the ride when you see the payment amount. It is not like uber where the trip Details page when you're still on your way shows The Surge amount, lifts does not do that.

I'm using voice to text and it is capitalizing things strangely sorry about that.


----------



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

MaddMattG said:


> That means it somewhere in your area there is a 25% and a 50% Prime Time area. The pink zones on the map are the areas that are currently having prime time. If you get a pick up that is a Primetime pickup it will say it before you accept at the top of that section it will say Primetime 50% for example which means the same as surge 1.5.
> 
> Once you have accepted a ride, you will not see the Primetime amount displayed anywhere until after the ride when you see the payment amount. It is not like uber where the trip Details page when you're still on your way shows The Surge amount, lifts does not do that.
> 
> I'm using voice to text and it is capitalizing things strangely sorry about that.


Thank you!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks LYFT for telling me what I already know. Your PT that is showing on my app is 5 miles away in the hood, where it always is. NO thanks.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

It's simple. You see pink squares, the darker the better.

The closer you get the the middle of the pink, the further away your Pings will come from.

After a short while of getting no surge requests, the pink goes away, and you start cussing.

A day later, you post about your experiences on UP.net.

Kind of like Uber, but worse.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mista T said:


> It's simple. You see pink squares, the darker the better.
> 
> The closer you get the the middle of the pink, the further away your Pings will come from.
> 
> ...


It happens... not often. Though...


----------

